# Diane Jessup and the HSUS



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I was talking to a few other dog people today and they were saying that Diane Jessup is working or getting paid by the HSUS. Now I don't know if it is true and that is why I am bringing it up to see if anyone has more info.
I did a search on her and the HSUS and found article she has written that are very pro HSUS and proof she has been brought in as an adviser in the Pat Patrick case.
This is from blue dog state .com

Patrick, like Floyd Boudreaux, was sentenced to the (permanent) loss of his dogs by the Humane Society of the United States.

Prior to the court proceedings that vindicated him.

Diane Jessup, who ran the now defunct "LawDogs" program and was imported by HSUS to evaluate Patrick's dogs, took three puppies home with her. The pups were supposed to be part of the program. Czar Goodwin even got a little sentimental about it--

It's heartwarming to see these lucky puppies have an opportunity at a better life, while being ambassadors for their much-maligned breed. . .
But Jessup killed the puppies, including this one, all the same.

Blue Dog State

This article is taken off the HSUS website wher it talks about Diane Jessup working with them.
Dogs From Pima County Dogfighting Raid Adopted for Possible Placement With Law Enforcement | The Humane Society of the United States

This is really getting heated because I guess Diane Jessup's name has been associated with some dog laws that are being passed in TX and causing more problems for APBT and pet owners. When I get more info I will post it up but this is crazy that she is getting paid (supposedly) by the HSUS to help write legislation!


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Yeah this is what I was saying and people jumped my butt. She put the three puppies down because they were DA and had luxating patellas which is fixable. I dont like her she is a HSUS freak and swoops in on dog busts to take dogs. People also get paid to take these dogs, like the mike vic dogs came with like a million dollars or something. 

Diane is a loser and I am sure I will get jumped again but I dont care, she is a POS she should have tried to help the patricks instead of the HSUS


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Well the sad thing is many people look up her to and may not know the connection between her and the HSUS. I really do not read up on her much because I have seen the dogs she has produced and a few live here locally and they are a structural train wrecks. For breeding working dogs I was really surprised to see what see what she has produced. Since then I have little interest in what she does. I am not trying to drag her name through the mud because we can all disagree about APBT's till we are blue in the face. But working for the enemy (HSUS) who is trying to eradicate our breed is really low. It is not a secret she has had financial problems in the past and I wonder if this is how she saved her home by working for the HSUS. That is like selling your soul to the devil!


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> Well the sad thing is many people look up her to and may not know the connection between her and the HSUS. I really do not read up on her much because I have seen the dogs she has produced and a few live here locally and they are a structural train wrecks. For breeding working dogs I was really surprised to see what see what she has produced. Since then I have little interest in what she does. I am not trying to drag her name through the mud because we can all disagree about APBT's till we are blue in the face. But working for the enemy (HSUS) who is trying to eradicate our breed is really low. It is not a secret she has had financial problems in the past and I wonder if this is how she saved her home by working for the HSUS. That is like selling your soul to the devil!


:rofl: i hear you I posted proof but it got nowhere.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

that is really disgusting to hear. i think way different of her if she is working with the HSUS


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

Who is diane jessup?


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

Lost_Kaus89 said:


> Who is diane jessup?


Official Pit Bull Site of Diane Jessup


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks peanutsmommy for the link after reading her site I'm super confused LOL how can she be working for an agency that's the complete opposite of what she has on her site that's pretty trippy.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

The Pit Bull Place

i believe she still post here, you could ask her directly about everything if you want


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

Its funny because so many people watch those commercials online and donate to the HSUS and don't realize how it's not necessarily a good thing for animals.
especially those who own the sad dirty little pit bulls in the commercial.
Sad sad sad


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

PeanutsMommy said:


> that is really disgusting to hear. i think way different of her if she is working with the HSUS


I know it caught me off guard too. While I do not agree with her on some points I do love the fact that she has working APBT's, personal differences aside. If people have more information it would be great to post it up because I guess this is nothing new for her. also I am going to talk to my friends again and see if they have more on it. I guess several breeders are gathering info to talk to her about it and what it does for our breed. I just got wind of it and thought it was interesting.


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

gamer said:


> Yeah this is what I was saying and people jumped my butt. She put the three puppies down because they were DA and had luxating patellas which is fixable. I dont like her she is a HSUS freak and swoops in on dog busts to take dogs. People also get paid to take these dogs, like the mike vic dogs came with like a million dollars or something.
> 
> Diane is a loser and I am sure I will get jumped again but I dont care, she is a POS she should have tried to help the patricks instead of the HSUS


gamer you did get a bit of verbal beating. but its admirable that you voice whats on your mind. for real not trying to disrespect.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I wouldn't have expected that. I followed the Patrick case for a while, he isn't that far from me, and none of this ever came up.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

performanceknls said:


> This is really getting heated because I guess Diane Jessup's name has been associated with some dog laws that are being passed in TX and causing more problems for APBT and pet owners.


Can you elaborate on this part? Not necessarily ol' girl's involvement, but the laws going on in Texas.


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

bahamutt99 said:


> Can you elaborate on this part? Not necessarily ol' girl's involvement, but the laws going on in Texas.


yeah I was just going to ask the same thing


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

update us on what you find. i would like to hope its not true but would like to know the truth.

also i would like to know what texas is doing. we have been talking about possibly moving there soon.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

reddoggy said:


> I wouldn't have expected that. I followed the Patrick case for a while, he isn't that far from me, and none of this ever came up.


OMG she took it down the whole page she had up of patricks. :rofl: Ugh well I will find the info


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

This wa son her site but is now removed, I know I have more and will let you guys know what I find then you al can make your own decision.


> I took on "Pima", "Arizona" and "Tucson", hopeful they could overcome their poor genetics and even more challenging first few important months of life. All three pups were sweet and loving with humans and never stopped trying to kiss anyone in their reach.





> It is with deep regret that I report that "Tucson" (the male) was found to have developed uncontrollable dog aggression. With no socialization or training to channel his drive during his critical period (21 days to 16 weeks) this pup would never be able to be a working dog and would not be an animal I would chose to place as a pet dog. Overly reactive aggression toward non threatening dogs is not typical of temperamentally sound American pit bulls; nor is it a sign of "gameness". It is, in fact, most often a defensive (fearful) reaction caused by poor genetics.
> Training had begun with "Pima" and "Arizona" and they were favorites with customers in the many stores I work in. They loved everybody. Both dogs developed a very aggressive form of demodex mange - common in inbred dogs with compromised immune systems - and were being treated for that when I evaluated them for structural soundness. Both girls were suffering from severe "luxating patellas", which precluded their use as working dogs or even sound pets. Here is some information on luxating patellas from a veterinarian site:
> "An affected dog commonly stops and cries out in pain as he is running. The affected leg will be extended rearward, and for a while, the dog is unable to flex it back into the normal position. Uncorrected, the patellar ridges will wear, the groove will become even shallower and the dog will become progressively more lame. Arthritis will prematurely affect the joint, causing a permanently swollen knee with poor mobility."
> As well "Pima" suffered from "slipping hocks" which also causes premature arthritis of the hock joint.
> After consultation with my veterinarian, the decision was made to euthanise these two girls. This was NOT an easy decision. Obviously, I had high hopes for these pups to show the world that "bust dogs" are individuals and need to be evaluated as such and given a chance if that chance is there for them. What "Pima", "Tucson" and "Arizona" showed the world is that despite being brought into this world as a commodity and withstanding early social isolation which would have made dogs of almost any other breed fearful or aggressive, these little guys were still willing to kiss humanity.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

bahamutt99 said:


> Can you elaborate on this part? Not necessarily ol' girl's involvement, but the laws going on in Texas.


I'm working on it! lol I really got just a quick earful of what is going on and thought I would post it, I will know more tomorrow.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

bahamutt99 said:


> Can you elaborate on this part? Not necessarily ol' girl's involvement, but the laws going on in Texas.





gamer said:


> This wa son her site but is now removed, I know I have more and will let you guys know what I find then you al can make your own decision.


WOW what a bunch of bs! and if the puppies had luxating patella's it is easily fixed with surgery! One of my agility dogs had a grade 3 patella and she ran for years on it till we had to get it fixed. We had surgery and 3 months later she was back to competing in agility and to this day I have no issues with her knee. My boston terrier has both knees a grade 3 and he just went to the vet last week and they still do not want to fix them He said this they go to grade 4 then they will both be fixed. This is a very common surgery and the dogs have a great prognoses even working dogs we see this surgery a lot and have very few issues.

How sad she used that as an excuse to put them down and then tried to back it up with some vet reports that do not really much more that what a luxating patella is. SAD


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

From what I've heard, Lawdogs was originally meant to give rescue dogs a chance to do something productive. But she was culling a lot of the dogs offered to her, which is why she ended up breeding her own dogs based on the Sorrells line. Since then I've heard of people who were originally quite taken by her becoming dissatisified, and I know I am. After tooting her own horn for so long, she's doing things like breeding unregisterable dogs and breeding young dogs on the strength of an OFA prelim. I liked her Working Pit Bull book and even that fiction book she wrote, but I can't exactly promote her as a scion of the breed anymore.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh I agree you should see the dog here in town that she bred! OMG what a mess! E/W in the front, long backed, horrible flat feet, lack of drive and temperament issues (that is why it did not continue in lawdogs put was placed), and a horrid under bite. If you are breeding working dogs you think you would want decent conformation so the dogs would not break down after only 4 years on the job! The temperament issues were not HA but I think it was shy or insecure but I cannot remember. Also I think the dog is stay intact for possible breeding but again it has been so long since I talked with the owner I do not know if she was spayed for sure.

If that was a representation of the her breeding and what she puts in law dogs I am very disappointed. Oh yeah no registration or proof of heritage with the dog.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

OMG>>>>$...the root of all evil.....


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

OMG HTF did I miss this? Not the thread because I wasn't here in March, but the whole Jessup and HSUS. That is really disappointing because I like and agree with many of her views; however, she is a little extreme on some issues. Whatever became of this? 

I agree with Lindsay about the Working Pit Bull book and The Dog Who Spoke With Gods; great books. Wow very disappointing and probably why she hasn't updated her site in a LONG time.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Well I never found out what they were talking about in Texas but check the local state and county laws before you move.
I did talk to Diane herself and really the whole experience was disappointing. I got every excuse about the dog she had bred that I mentioned (BTW I did find out that dog is spayed) and why it has bad structure. I also got excuses about the Patrick case what he side of the story and was not impressed. It was just disgusting the role she played in that whole raid. I know her way was paid by the HSUS for Katrina but beyond that I have no more info.

Even if she was not paid by the HSUS what happened with those dogs is horrible and no excuse she gave was good enough to justify the destruction of those dogs.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

I have her book, She promotes some UKC dogs AKC dogs and does not in any way promote the APBT as a game dog which actually defines the APBT. She probably just didn't want those pups to jack up her curs. She does great training work, however I think to find the nearest hypocrite she needant look further than the closest mirror. Someone is a little big for their britches these days... WHY DON'T THE ASK THE OLD MAN STRATTON if he's still kickin? OH yeh, they need a signature and testimony.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks for info, Lisa and Firehazard!


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Wow,compared to her,I look like a Pit Bull genius....


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

well holy Hannah!!! If she can toot her own horn and get paid for it...why don't we all start a band???!!! toot toot toot tooot! ok when is the money going to start falling from the sky? Do y'all see any green rain? 
No all I see are the wonderful dogs I love so much wagging their tails, splashing in the water trough and rolling in the grass...ahh my own piece of heaven> Why should I look for money raining down when the love is all around me? I hope her heart can stillrecognize what unadulterated love is through her green glassess of greed.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Xiahko said:


> Wow,compared to her,I look like a Pit Bull genius....


LMFAO!!! That is one funny post!!!:clap::clap:


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Xiahko said:


> Wow,compared to her,I look like a Pit Bull genius....


:roll::roll::rofl: You're funny girl!
LMBFWGBO


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Elvisfink said:


> LMFAO!!! That is one funny post!!!:clap::clap:


:rofl: Word.


----------

